# thinking of moving to gibraltar or la linea



## mini me (Feb 3, 2009)

hi all , im a newbie 

i am thinking of moving to gibraltar or la linea as my bf lives out there 

i need some advice about work and were to live i have looked at rental properties in gib but the seem really exspensive , can anybody give me any info .


thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mini me said:


> hi all , im a newbie
> 
> i am thinking of moving to gibraltar or la linea as my bf lives out there
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to the forum. Yes, renting in Gibraltar is very expensive.

There are have been loads of threads about Gib and La Linea recently - if you do a search, or scroll down this page to the "Similar threads" section, you will find them. I doubt whether there is anything much more to say on the topic but if you have any specific questions after reading that lot, just shout.


----------

